# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Công Việc Hàng Ngày Của Thư CNCVT

## thucncvt

Xin chào cả nhà  :Wink:  
Sau thời gian bận rộn và chuẩn bị đã nâu ,nay Thucncvt đã mở 1 trụ sở làm việc tại quê nhà Thái Bình đó là :
DỊCH VỤ CHUYÊN NÂNG CÂP SỬA CHỮA CNC,PLASMA &LASER VÀ CHẾ CHÁO CNC..
-Bên cạnh nhưng nhà chế tao máy của Việt Nam ,và các bác mua máy khắc gỗ CNC của Trung Quốc,Em làm dịch vụ kèn theo để phục vụ nhu cầu của mọi người ,và làm đối tác chuyển giao kỹ thuật cho các đơn vi kinh doanh máy CNC Plasma ,Laser trên toàn Quốc
Mọi Thông tin liên hệ :
THƯ CNCVT 
Địa chỉ: Ngã 3 đường đi Hải Phòng Km8 Quốc lộ 10 Thị Trấn Vũ Thư ,Huyện Vũ Thư ,Tỉnh Thái Bình




Mở màn giới thiệu với cả nhà con Plasma Tàu được thay bộ điều khiển khác 


ăn hàng lo bép phun 




còn tiêp ah ..........

----------


## ít nói

có cái gì đó quảng cáo  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

thì ông Thư này chọn đúng mục rồi , quảng cáo trước bán sau mà ít nói , người ta bài bản thì mới đi vào lòng người chứ heheh , em đang chờ đợi bác Thư bán gì , dịch vụ gì ?

----------

thucncvt

----------


## thucncvt

He he em chỉ giới thiệu công việc hàng ngày thôi   mà ,  sửa cnc gỗ và laser ,plasma qua loa kiến  tiền tiêu vặt  thôi ,
ở trên là em mới chuyển con plasma sang điều khiển   Ncstudio cho dễ dùng tí  ,khi mà plasma dùng  Ncstudio thì mở ra một  hướng mới cho việc Diy  CNC
[IMG][/IMG]
 cả nhà xem có được không

----------

conga, minhtriet, Nam CNC, thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

khi mà plasma dùng Ncstudio thì mở ra một hướng mới cho việc Diy CNC

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/37...#ixzz3Pwk6BHib
hướng nào vậy bác. bật mí cho em với.dễ chơi hơn mach3 không bác?

----------

Tuấn

----------

